# Audio-Technica ATH-AD700



## Frederik S (Jun 2, 2009)

The Audio-Technica ATH-AD700s headphones surprise with their unusual appearance and performance. Outperforming most of the competitors in its price range these headphones are quite a treat to anyone looking for a set of $100 headphones.

*Show full review*


----------



## VulkanBros (Jun 16, 2009)

Great review....makes me actually want to buy these for my son...he always complains that his Razer Piranha are uncomfortable .... 

But tell me where to buy in DK? The cheapest I can find is DKK 1100......


----------



## method526 (Jun 16, 2009)

i have this headset and i've been using it for about 2 years now.  it's very comfortable.  TPU's rating is pretty low compared to others, yet it still gets the Editor's Choice Award.  the only drawback, to me, is the price, but quality is there.


----------



## daragez (Jun 16, 2009)

nice link!...very interesting and nice review!....thanks for the share!...


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 17, 2009)

I have had a set of these phones for a couple of months now and really enjoy listening to them.. They do lack a bit of bass, but sound great regardless. I would recommend them as a good set of beginner headphones, before dishing out some serious cash on a high quality amp/$400 headphones.


----------



## MaximumBass88 (Jul 28, 2009)

Well written review.
I've read reviews on the Audio Technica ATH-A700 & AD 700s, Sennheiser HD280pro Closed DJ/Monitor Headphone, Sennheiser HD595, Sennheiser HD555. I'm looking for headphones with more thump with around the same price range, any recommendations?


----------

